

The Beer Archaeologist - quasistar
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/124099064.html

======
_mayo
Related, there's an episode of 'Brewmasters' that covered DFH brewing this
beer. It's worth checking out (although the show's been cancelled).

------
Luyt
The whole article on one page: [http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-
archaeology/The-Beer-A...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-
archaeology/The-Beer-Archaeologist.html?c=y&story=fullstory)

------
alexsherrick
I thought this was really cool... I wonder what that beer tastes like.

~~~
rufibarbatus
I tasted Dogfish Head's Midas Touch a couple months ago, when the American
Brewers Association came to São Paulo for a little road show of sorts.

Now of course, no one can possibly know how it compares to the original brew
it attempted to reconstruct. I remember in particular a rather long ramble
about how they were pretty sure _but not quite_ that they were doing the right
thing using the saffron as conservant.

It's well-worth giving it a try if you're lucky enough to live in the few
places in the US where you can easily and reliably get a hold of it.

If you need to do the connoisseur thing, you'll say it resembles a ale, but
trully it resembles nothing I have tasted enough to deserve a lable. Call it
experimental, or indie, hell, it's Dogfish.

It's got honey and grape notes in it that make it almost taste like a weird
crossover between beer and wine. Very fruity, would feel a little bit dry on
the tongue if it weren't so perfumed. The saffron itself is amazing and comes
as part of a second layer of scents once you take a sip of it.

It's a very drinkable beer (in spite of its hops), but maybe a bit too sweet
and perfumed to stick to it for a whole night. It struck me as candidate for a
really great companion to a home-made chicken and pequi risotto, mmm.

~~~
rwmj
From the way you describe it, it sounds like a "barley wine"[1] (actually a
type of very strong beer, despite the name).

[1] <https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Barley_wine>

~~~
hazzen
It isn't quite a barley wine, at least it doesn't taste like any barley wine
I've had before. It has some hints of mead, but the grape is what makes it
different. If you live in the SF Bay area, you can definitely find this at
either City Beer Store or Healthy Spirits.

